# Stationary Trainers



## ctenidae (Nov 12, 2006)

Looking to get a stationary rig for my bike. I know the regular wheeled ones require a slick tire, but Minoura makes a rim setup. Anyone know how that one works? There's also the roller mats that look really cool, but I'm sure that requires slicks.  Also, what's teh diff between magnetic and fluid drives? Any advice?

Requirements: want to be able to swap out mine and my wife's bike, don't want to change tires every time I do it, would prefer the quietest possible.

Roller mat: http://www.minoura.jp/index-et.html

Rim Drive: http://www.minoura.jp/index-et.html


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 13, 2006)

Really? No advice? Come on!


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 14, 2006)

Okay, fine. I bought the Rim Drive.
Thanks for your help!

:beer:


----------



## Marc (Nov 14, 2006)

Whatever you do-



*don't buy the rim drive!!!*





That's really the only important piece of advice you need about trainers.


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 14, 2006)

Gee, thanks.
Now, since you're in to late advice, should I have had the egg salad or the ham and cheese for lunch today?


----------



## mlctvt (Nov 14, 2006)

Look on the bright side. At least you'll be able to still use it after your rear tire blows out because of the heat buildup from the drag of the rim drive. Just kidding: razz: .
I've used the tire type magnetic trainers for years and had no trouble, but I have no experience with the rim drive, good luck, it should be fine.


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 15, 2006)

mlctvt said:


> Look on the bright side. At least you'll be able to still use it after your rear tire blows out because of the heat buildup from the drag of the rim drive. Just kidding: razz: .



Heh. I'm actually planning on setting it up as a co-generation rig, and point a fan at the unit- heat the house and get in shape, in one easy step!

BTW, I should _not_ have had the egg salad.


----------



## Marc (Nov 15, 2006)

I kinda thought it'd be nice to drive a generator with one.  Kind of a waste of energy isn't it?  Not sure what I'd power with it.

Probably something useless like a dancing robot anyway.  My practical ideas always start with the best of intentions...


----------



## bruno (Nov 16, 2006)

what's 'core is freakin' indoor cyclin'! one time i did a spin class and i sweated so much i was embarassed. it looked like i'd pissed on the floor! but i did like lookin' at this one girl's butt! whoa nelly!!!:beer:  :smile: :flag:


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 16, 2006)

Mmm, sweaty biker ass....


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 17, 2006)

I would like to report that the trainer came in yesterday (Bike Nashbar ships fast!). I set it up in about 20 minutes last night, but only rode for a couple of minutes to make sure it worked. Intial impressions are quite good- it's quiet, has nice, even resistence, and it's stable. Easy to set up, too.


----------



## Marc (Nov 17, 2006)

ctenidae said:


> I would like to report that the trainer came in yesterday (Bike Nashbar ships fast!). I set it up in about 20 minutes last night, but only rode for a couple of minutes to make sure it worked. Intial impressions are quite good- it's quiet, has nice, even resistence, and it's stable. *Easy to set up, too.*



Sooo.... how much did you have to pay your wife to do that for you?


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 17, 2006)

Marc said:


> Sooo.... how much did you have to pay your wife to do that for you?




Heh. She sat on teh couch and complained that I was getting styrofoam bits everywhere.
No respect, I tells ya. No respect.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Nov 18, 2006)

ctenidae said:


> I would like to report that the trainer came in yesterday (Bike Nashbar ships fast!). I set it up in about 20 minutes last night, but only rode for a couple of minutes to make sure it worked. Intial impressions are quite good- it's quiet, has nice, even resistence, and it's stable. Easy to set up, too.


What type of bicycle are you spinning on the trainer?


----------



## andyzee (Nov 18, 2006)

I purchased a rim drive about 15 years ago, got some good use out of it. I didn't volunteer any info, cause that was my last experience with trainers and I'm not familiar with all this new fancy smancy gear


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 18, 2006)

Charlie Schuessler said:


> What type of bicycle are you spinning on the trainer?



Specialized mountain bike. Didn't want to have to switch tires out all the time. It also fits my wife's bike, so she can use it, too.


----------



## mlctvt (Nov 20, 2006)

Be careful to protect your bike from your dripping sweat. Use one of those fabric guards that Nashbar or Performance bike sell that extends from the handlebar/stem to the seat and wipe down the bike after each use. My brother ruined a nice Trek steel bike in just one year of using a trainer. The paint blistered and rusted all over. I also ruined an old Raleigh the same way. Even if the bike is Carbon fiber or Aluminum the components and hardware can take a beating. Iit's amazing how corrosive sweat is.


----------



## Marc (Nov 20, 2006)

mlctvt said:


> Be careful to protect your bike from your dripping sweat. Use one of those fabric guards that Nashbar or Performance bike sell that extends from the handlebar/stem to the seat and wipe down the bike after each use. My brother ruined a nice Trek steel bike in just one year of using a trainer. The paint blistered and rusted all over. I also ruined an old Raleigh the same way. Even if the bike is Carbon fiber or Aluminum the components and hardware can take a beating. Iit's amazing how corrosive sweat is.



Meh... the one nashbar sells is just cotton.  I'm just make one out of an old t-shirt of somethin'.


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 20, 2006)

I like the t-shirt idea.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Nov 27, 2006)

get some pipe insulation for your top tube


----------



## Marc (Nov 28, 2006)

Got my Fluid 2 yesterday.  I like the design and construction a great deal.  Nice burly anodized tubing, simple design.  I rode on it for about an hour yesterday, felt great.  I have to resist the urge to get out of the saddle though.  That doesn't work so well on a trainer.

Also I substituted the *insert expensive piece of PE/vinyl crap front wheel riser here* with a block of wood.  Seemed to work just fine.

Also just keeping a sweat towel draped over the stem and the first 1/3 of the top tube seemed to catch sweat drips nicely.  Although I'm more worried about the carpet, Ti has a pretty strong corrosion resistance to even high salinity liquids.


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 28, 2006)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> get some pipe insulation for your top tube



Always good advice, no matter how you interpret it.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Jan 3, 2007)

Marc said:


> ...I substituted the *insert expensive piece of PE/vinyl crap front wheel riser here* with a block of wood.  Seemed to work just fine.
> 
> Also just keeping a sweat towel draped over the stem and the first 1/3 of the top tube seemed to catch sweat drips nicely...



I use a plastic riser from Performance Bike and adjust the elevation with some 4" & 6" blocking I made to simulate steep climbing angles... Following some of Arnie Baker's trainer routines, I spin standing up for up to 10-minutes in 53 x 11 at 55 - 60 RPM.  It pays off for both cycling and skiing...


----------



## Marc (Jan 12, 2007)

Charlie Schuessler said:


> I use a plastic riser from Performance Bike and adjust the elevation with some 4" & 6" blocking I made to simulate steep climbing angles... Following some of Arnie Baker's trainer routines, I spin standing up for up to 10-minutes in 53 x 11 at 55 - 60 RPM.  It pays off for both cycling and skiing...



I got a Carmichael DVD with my Fluid 2, I should probably look at it some time.  I haven't tried varying the height of my block, I should do that.  I have gotten the hang of standing on the trainer, and it probably is good for promoting balance as you obviously can't rock the bike beneath you.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Feb 9, 2007)

Marc said:


> I got a Carmichael DVD with my Fluid 2, I should probably look at it some time.  I haven't tried varying the height of my block, I should do that.  I have gotten the hang of standing on the trainer, and it probably is good for promoting balance as you obviously can't rock the bike beneath you.


So, have you been spinning with CC?  I have a couple of CTC DVD's and they push...once or twice a month is enough...


----------



## Marc (Feb 12, 2007)

Charlie Schuessler said:


> So, have you been spinning with CC?  I have a couple of CTC DVD's and they push...once or twice a month is enough...



You know, I actually haven't, though I should.  I've been watching ski films while riding the trainer mostly.  If I'm feeling alright I can motivate myself enough to push hard enough.  Maybe closer to cycling season I'll start watching but for now I'm just going the steady (high) heart rate route.


----------

